# Wanted Dead or Alive!!!



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

*WANTED DEAD OR ALIVE!!! TRIPLE F!
Click above

For crimes against humanity and cigar smokers!

I get home from work today and there is a present for me on my front porch....I knew who it was from without even looking at it. Scott hammered me good!!!









Sticky notes
Pens 
Insulated bottle holder (using that right now - I needed one!)
Swiss Army Knife! (the real thing)
A Scott magnet for my refrigerator
2 notebooks (Vin had one of these at his herf - he had Ricky's adddy in it - I saw it and thought damn I need to get one of those! Now I have 2!)









Great selection of smokes - Scott said he didn't do any homework on his selection - I say Ha!
Tats (white, red, brown) - love these
Taboo Twist - oh yeah!
Don Gonzales SE - never heard of this one - I love trying new smokes
Padilla Miami 8&11 Corona (mmmmm)
Lou's Special - another I have never tried
Gran Habano Corojo #5 (love these)
Perdomo Lot 23 (smoking it now - great smoke!)
Lou's Special
Taboo Exotic Blend II (another smoke I like)

Thanks Scott! You got me good what can I say. What a great brother!! :tu
 *


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Damnn, lot's of love in that smack! Well done FFF!


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Good lordy! I love to see that! :ss


----------



## dustinhayden (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice hit, Scott! :tu :tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Good one Scott..Huge hit..:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Was long overdue my friend. :tu

Only regret is that I can't be there to smoke with you! :ss


Enjoy!!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Great hit! Maybe Scotts not so bad after all? 

I hear the :mn in the trees....


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

TripleF great hit on a great Gorilla!!

George love the link! "Perfect"


----------



## ggainey (Sep 3, 2007)

Great bomb!:hn


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Scott is the man and he crushed you GOOD!

Those spiral notebooks are awesome and the pens are some of the best writing pens I've ever had!

Oh yeah, the smokes are top notch as well!!! Someone needs to bomb this guy back to the stoneage...again. I'm just saying  :chk


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like after that hit...
you're dead!!!:hn

Nice one Scott!!!:tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Looks like after that hit...
> you're dead!!!:hn
> 
> Nice one Scott!!!:tu


That's right dwhit...George is dead.

Thank you sir! :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Scott is the man and he crushed you GOOD!
> 
> Those spiral notebooks are awesome and the pens are some of the best writing pens I've ever had!
> 
> Oh yeah, the smokes are top notch as well!!! Someone needs to bomb this guy back to the stoneage...again. I'm just saying  :chk


*Shutup Dennis.*


:r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Great Hit Scott. Looks like ol George got pounded on good. That is 2 days in a row of good pounding for George

Enjoy the smokes and stationary buddy.:tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Someone needs to bomb this guy back to the stoneage...again. I'm just saying  :chk


Hmmmm. I did just get your addy Scott?????

Hey John? You ready for another Wrecking Crew run??

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Hmmmm. I did just get your addy Scott?????
> 
> Hey John? You ready for another Wrecking Crew run??
> 
> :gn:gn:gn


I'm so in !! :chk


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

ja3480 said:


> I'm so in !! :chk


Sweet. This is us------->









This is Scott------>


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Hmmmm. I did just get your addy Scott?????
> 
> Hey John? You ready for another Wrecking Crew run??
> 
> :gn:gn:gn


:chk:chk Game On! :chk:chk
:hn:hn Game over :hn:hn
Nice to meet you Scott.....


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Sweet. This is us------->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*OK Girls......................*don't make me break out the molly whop stick on both of yas. I'll hit you so hard you'll get speeding tickets in Canada up by Old Sailor!


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

TripleF said:


> *OK Girls......................*don't make me break out the molly whop stick on both of yas. I'll hit you so hard you'll get speeding tickets in Canada up by Old Sailor!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

gwc4sc said:


> Hmmmm. I did just get your addy Scott?????
> 
> Hey John? You ready for another Wrecking Crew run??
> 
> :gn:gn:gn


Can I play too?


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> Can I play too?


You bet your ass buddy. We will show this old guy how us young guns roll. I am talking to John right now and will give you the launch details in a few minutes.

:chk:chk:chk


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> You bet your ass buddy. We will show this old guy how us young guns roll. I am talking to John right now and will give you the launch details in a few minutes.
> 
> :chk:chk:chk


 :hn:hn:hn
HOOK LINE AND SINKER!!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I have a particular address as well if anyone.... well needs it? 

:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn Poor guy.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

ja3480 said:


> :hn:hn:hn
> HOOK LINE AND SINKER!!


Ok, you girls have had your fun.......back to your cages or I'll take your bananas away :hn


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Ok, you girls have had your fun.......back to your cages or I'll take your bananas away :hn


I don't like Bananas but I lover some Red Snapper!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Great Hit Scott. Looks like ol George got pounded on good. That is 2 days in a row of good pounding for George
> 
> Enjoy the smokes and stationary buddy.


Thanks Gary and that is the line of the year! I can't stop laughing.



gwc4sc said:


> Sweet. This is us------->
> 
> This is Scott------>





ja3480 said:


> Game On!
> Game over
> Nice to meet you Scott.....





rwhit37 said:


> Can I play too?


Oh yeah guys!!!! Go get him!!!!! Remember he's wanted dead or alive but alive is no fun!!!



TripleF said:


> OK Girls......................don't make me break out the molly whop stick on both of yas. I'll hit you so hard you'll get speeding tickets in Canada up by Old Sailor!


Scott, Scott, Scott I warned you! I can speak from personal experience that these guys don't play around. :r Been nice knowing ya!!!!! :hn


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

ehehe Very nice!

Enjoy mate 

James


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

rwhit37 said:


> I don't like Bananas but I lover some Red Snapper!


There's a good joke in here somewhere ...

Anyway, Scott -- nice hit on George. You got him in a down moment -- caught unawares and unprepared as he recouped from a weekend of , hmmmm, "exploration". (You may not know what the hell I'm talking about, but the Sunday Cyber-Herf crew sure does. You still got it, George!)

As for your impending demise ... well ... Gary & John are on opposite ends of crazy. Gary's one of those overtly crazy wackos. John, on the other hand, is one of those dudes that goes off the deep end and neighbors say "he was always such a quiet guy." It's been good to know you, pal.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

TripleF said:


> Ok, you girls have had your fun.......back to your cages or I'll take your bananas away :hn


Hmmm, I'll skip this run. Looks like you have all you can/can't handle with these guys.

Where is the icon of the smiley eating popcorn and watching the show :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

What's the reward for his head? LOL


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> As for your impending demise ... well ... Gary & John are on opposite ends of crazy. Gary's one of those overtly crazy wackos. John, on the other hand, is one of those dudes that goes off the deep end and neighbors say "he was always such a quiet guy." It's been good to know you, pal.


You hit it right on the head Vin! Jack Nicholson will play Gary and Ed Norton Jr (the Fight Club guy) will play John in the new flick - "East Coast/West Coast Takes Out the Southeast Coast!"


----------

